# Upside Down Catfish



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I have 2 Upside Down Catfish in my community tank.
I believe the name is Synodontis nigriventris
I don't think they come from Lake Malawi, but is it ok to add these to my 125 Gallon African Tank...Hpas/Peacock/Tangs?

If yes, with these cichlids so ferocious when they eat, how would they get any food to eat


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

I have had a couple small upside down cat in my mbuna tank when i set it up. They never survived cuz they were too small when i introduced them. late nite snack for someone i think. So i went a little bigger,And got an asian black upside down cat for my mbuna tank. He /Or she?? idk.. is fine. they find all the scraps in the rocks.
Also I have a spotted upside down cat in my hap/peacock tank.. does absolutely fine. the fish dont bother it and he eats with the others and they let him, he is not scared of anyone... :fish:


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

They are a soft water catfish, not really suited to being kept with Malawian cichlids. Most often they don't survive long.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

my cichlids ARE soft water fish. . most cats sold are ok with the water parameters.. they are bred that way,and go thru many lfs transitions before your tank....
They are most likely not so used to hard water as you think and will be fine.. Imo .i dont think the lfs,or even the seller has the ph,gh,kh of every fish you buy from them is what "Your" water parameters are going to be when you get them.. so My theory,Based on my fish survival rates are not what most people think.

Now I am not counting EVERYONE in every country and every state and every situation, but saying if a "person " sells a fish in New york,and ships it to seattle, the water my be different. dont you think?? Or you sell it from well water to someone who has tap water, the difference is Man made. but the fish usually survive. \
I am not starting a fire here but think ' soft water catfish' is a wrong term.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Soft water catfish a wrong term?

Seriously, you can't throw every fish in whatever water you think is good for your convenience.

Malawi Cichlids are a relatively hard water fish... they are best kept that way, no matter where they were bred. Tanganyikans are an even hard water fish.

Synodontis nigriventris are often wild caught, or bred in Asia, in both cases in relatively soft water. They are NOT bred that way to accept hard water. Compared to a lot of other fish, these have a higher die off rate at the pet store, and I can't believe the wholesaler/LFS process is being held up as a positive transition.

Seriously, just because a few end up surviving in harder water, doesn't make it "ok with the water parameters". Some people don't think, some of the fish "surviving" is adequate, but providing the best conditions suitable for a fish. There are other options that are far better, where the fish is not only suited to the water, but the aggression level of the fish in the aquarium.


----------



## adevoid1 (Sep 16, 2013)

They should be fine with the cichlids. These fish tend to be hardy as long as you don't go to extremes. Where i live they water is very hard and my catfish are perfectly active and healthy. Most fish tend to be more adaptable than you think.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My LFS uses cichlid salts for the Rift Lake fish. And I've bought fish from within my state that had a much higher pH than I do. I always test when receiving new fish and always match the quarantine tank to the sellers pH then acclimate by doing weekly water changes with my tap water.

I actually thought I had read that Rift Lake cichlids are too aggressive for nigriventris (a riverine fish) but I can't find anything now.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

adevoid1 said:


> They should be fine with the cichlids. These fish tend to be hardy as long as you don't go to extremes. Where i live they water is very hard and my catfish are perfectly active and healthy. Most fish tend to be more adaptable than you think.


.

thats all I was saying. My tap is 7.6. Not hard, but not soft. I had at first treated to "try" and replicate ph of 8-8.5..for my cichlids. but all you really do is mess with a chemistry that is more fluctuant than a stable ph that your fish is probably more happy with if you left it alone.

hey rennsport2011.. I wasnt trying to start an argument, and I am by no means an expert. But just my opinion. No hard feelings,and appreciate your response..

I know for a fact the lfs and the 1 big tropical fish store here in portland dont add chemicals/salts/buffers to their tanks every wc. They say all tanks are charcoal filtered and you can watch them change water from discus,to malawi,to goldfish,to catfish,to eels,to sharks ,to every fresh water fish they sell. Do you think there are adjusting ph for every specie they have?. No. Its the same water. All I am saying is if you get a cat from a vendor or a Lfs you should be fine,, they have acclimated to "most "of local water unless it is of a unusual circumstance that adjustment needs to be made.


----------

